# Draw slide help



## handy57 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys I need some advice. I am trying to repair a dresser for a client. The ball bearing drawer slides have failed and are broken. The dilemma is the existing slides are foreign to me. They are side mounted in a dadoed groove along the drawer. The dimensions of these funky slides are 5/8Tall X 1/2Wide X 22Long The drawers themselves are inset with a 1/8 reveal around. The drawer face is even with the side of the drawer so a conventional side mounted ball bearing slides will not work as I do not have the 1/2 inch required. I have about 3/8 to work with on the bottom of the drawers so I am considering a center slide. I am unfamiliar with bottom mounted center slide installation for an inset application and any advice to help with a resolve here would be welcomed and appreciated.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
any pics of the weird slides? I have used the center mount slides before. They don't work as well and especially with an inset application like you have, I don't think they would be able to keep the drawer front lined up where it needs to be. I'll have to look in the hardware catalogs now, you've got me thinking.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A picture of the slide/drawer side, would help. For the center undermount with the spacing you have, this slide would probably work.

Slide Specifications 
Slide Graphic drawings


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you considered taking a strip of wood and attaching it to the inside of the dresser. The strip would fit in the drawer dado and act as a drawer glide. I've built drawers like this and they work pretty well.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Can you enlarge the dado on the drawer side so a conventional slide will fit? Dido on the pic request


----------

